# HELP!!! Kawasaki Bond 92104-1063, is there a substitue?



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

So I ordered Kawasaki bond from partszilla. They forgot to put it in my order (they suck). I took thursday and friday off this week to put my engine back together. I can not find kawasaki bond 92104-1063. Is there something else I can use? 2007 Brute force 750. I searched google and this forum, I can't find anything. People say to use other products, but they seem to lack knowledge. Does anyone know for a fact of an equivelent product that is easy to get?

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

I blasted a bunch of private messages to the various motor type sponsers on this website. Sorry for blasting, but this is urgent to me.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally used Toyota black silicone when I rebuilt mine but I worked for toyota at the time and its like $50 a tube. I would sugest high temp RTV silicone from your local parts store just make sure you adhear to the cureing time before adding oil and firing. I have used it before and it works fine as long as it is left alone to cure.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

permatex item #25224 "the right stuff"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats what brand i used to use ment to say permatex, but the toyota black blows it out of the water! Just have to conserve what I got now since I don't work for them anymore.


----------



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I think I can find the permatex 25224. For the toyota stuff, if I go to my toyota dealer and ask for toyota black gasket sealer, they will know what I mean?

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

I just realized I have some left over suzuki bond 1207b from an kfx400 I rebuilt. I did some reseach and suzuki uses it on a ton if not all machines. TL1000r v-twin, gsxr1000, gsx1300, their 700 utility atv etc.. i looked from 2007 all the way up to 2012. Does anyone object to using that?

I will try to track down the toyota stuff, is it expensive?

Also any one hit any gotcha's on a rebuild. I've rebuild a few other motor, but sometimes there are some sticky parts of the rebuild.

Thanks!


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Permatex Ultra Grey.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Permeates ultra grey - love this stuff,and you should be able to get at most auto part stores. Also Hondabond is pretty much the same - I just ran out of Hondabond,so it's time to go get another tube.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

three bond 1194


----------

